# very swollen at base of tail/top of rectum



## brettz (Jun 21, 2013)

I just noticed one of my does is very swollen above her rectum, at the base of her tail. There is a small amount of white mucus on her rectum, no smell. She has an appetite, has urinated and defecated without problem. Looks almost as if she was stung by a wasp... Her temp was 102.7 but she was pretty uncomfortable with the rectal thermometer - I was really careful with it but she was stamping her back feet and shaking her tail while it was getting her temp. One of my housemates just told me she looked "extra round" yesterday (I work 24hr shifts so was not home at all yesterday) but she doesn't appear bloated today. Thanks.

Update: I think she is acting different than usual. I noticed it when I was introducing two goats we have had for a long time but kept separate from the group. Normally she is the herd boss and would be out there showing them what's what but she has kept herself away from the action of the greetings. Her ears are out flat and she stamps her feet often (could be flies but I don't think so). I am going to treat for bloat to start since it can't hurt. She is generally a round little goat and doesn't look out of the ordinary today but I don't understand what can be making her feel so uncomfortable and obviously something is wrong. She is sensitive around her rear - usually she liked the top of butt scratched but when I try to scratch she moves away.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yup. I'd say wasp. Give her Benedryl. Same dose as humans.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Is she pregnant? Wondering if she shouldn't get something else if that swelling is still very severe after trying benadryl. Hopefully benadryl works.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

i would say she got stung. it looks very painful. I got stung on the side of my neck the wasp slammed into me, it swelled up bad and was painful to move so I imagine she is confused as why her bum hurts especially if she tries to move her tail. Benadryl is what I would try.


----------



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

I have never seen that. In addition I would was entire area well with antiseptic. Sometimes they get a sore from dirt in that spot under the tail right above the anus. Could have abscessed.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm curious as to if she is pregnant? Looks like eeryone has summed up the wasp sting, but with her 'looking rounder than usual', acting off, and having a visible udder... I'm curious.


----------



## brettz (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks so much. I put a diphenhydramine ointment on it until I got to the store for some oral Benadryl. But even after the Benadryl it is Still pretty swollen. She also has some new bumps on her body with small scabs on top. Thought maybe mites but didn't see them on anyone else and couldn't find any critters. (Plus everyone was wormed this month with ivermectin). So I wonder if she got into something and got stung a bunch. I am glad she is doing well considering. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I had a goat who had an rash like that and broke out with marble bumps all OVER her body. Little scab on top of each bump. Put her on Prednisone for five days. Day one was a loading dose, then tapered down.


----------



## brettz (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes, that's exactly what they are. That sounds like a good next move. Did you ever figure out what caused it with your girl?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We had moved her to a new browsing area in the woods, plus she was a nervous Nellie. Either it was an allergic reaction to something there or an anxiety response to the move.


----------



## brettz (Jun 21, 2013)

Gave her a shot of dexamethasone (she is not pregnant) and that drastically helped. Pretty much back to normal. Still a little itchy but swelling is almost gone and the bumps are just scabs at this point. I still want to know what she found though.. I did see a hornet on the roof of the goat house recently so maybe they have a nest down low. Although not one we can find.. Thanks again. Helpful advice and my doe appreciates it!


----------

